# Thalberg and Chopin piano concertos



## Aramis

I'm actually listening to Thalberg's piano concerto and I'm stroke with similiarity with Chopin's No. 1. One theme is just like copy and paste. 

I wonder which one was written first? I can't find such information. I know that Thalberg performed his in 1830 and that's the same year Chopin composed his and, what's important, it took place before his exodus to France where he met all those piano fellows. 

Btw, if you accuse Chopin of bad orchestration, you have to listen to Thalberg


----------



## Lukecash12

Aramis said:


> I'm actually listening to Thalberg's piano concerto and I'm stroke with similiarity with Chopin's No. 1. One theme is just like copy and paste.
> 
> I wonder which one was written first? I can't find such information. I know that Thalberg performed his in 1830 and that's the same year Chopin composed his and, what's important, it took place before his exodus to France where he met all those piano fellows.
> 
> Btw, if you accuse Chopin of bad orchestration, you have to listen to Thalberg


Chopin, Liszt, Thalberg, and Alkan did a lot of what really seems like copy and paste with one another. For example:
















Morte and Le Vent especially, were eerily similar to some pieces by Liszt.


----------



## joen_cph

A few further details:
The old Candide LP ce31084 recording of Thalberg (Ponti,Kapp) states that 
he wrote it in late 1829 and early 1830 for use in his first major concert tour 
in Germany.
It also says that T and C met in Vienna sometime around 1829-30, but that 
the style likewise has affinities with the concerti of John Field, Kalbrenner,
Hummel and Ries. However the text does not specify an exact chronology 
or a comparative analysis.
"Chopin Guide", a book from Warsaw 1960, ed. K.Czekaj, states that
Chopin visited Vienna in 1829, 31/7 - 19/8, but doesn´t mention Thalberg.
C´s "1st Concerto" op.11 was dedicted to Kalkbrenner and apparently 
composed in 1830. This could suggest that he already felt inspired by
Kalkbrenner, apart from more profane reasons of marketing etc.
C´s "2nd Concerto" had however been composed earlier, around 1829.

Perhaps articles on the web can inform further about their relationship.

Chopin later also had a Norwegian pupil, Thomas Tellefsen, who composed 
2 piano concerti very much in Chopin´s style, issued quite recently on Simax.


----------

